# how to slot on a TS safely



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I want to make a closed end slot all the way through a piece 1.5" wide the slot will be about 12 " long. i want to do this on my table saw is it safe thanks


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What is the size and the kind of wood do you want the slot in. Wood had 3 dimensions?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

my piece will be 1.5 widex.75 thick am making a shaker door but i will be putting four together to make a display case with 3 Lexan panels. i want to make through slots in the top rails so I can lower the Lexan in before i put on the top. pictured is a diagram of the concept thanks


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

do you have a way to make thin lumber - like thickness planer or router sled ?
if so, you could very safely glue up thin panels with the slot you need.










I'm just wondering why a rabbet in the back of the frame is not an option.

.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

If I understand right, the geometry won't let you use a table saw, even with a 10" blade, you will have leftover fill where the arc of the table saw blade won't reach.

What about just laminating three 1/4" pieces to make the slot? Lexan would slide in much more smoothly.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Router is the way to go on this one IMO.


----------



## Brawler (Nov 12, 2018)

Do you mean a slot like you would make for a zero clearance insert, but maybe wider?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Router or tables saw, either way 2 sides will be a stop cut & you'll have to square the corners.

Or make your life easy and install a cleat. No one will know the difference & you eliminate the chance of screwing up your project.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Its called a dado, or in this case a stopped dado. A thru dado is easy and safe on the TS. A stopped dado is *not.* Stopped dados are properly cut with a mortising machine (impractical for long cuts) or with a router table, not a table saw.

Cut it full length on the saw and put a tenon on the ends of the top & bottom rails.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

If you are putting on a top that will cover the frame, you don't necessarily need a stopped dado, and can just do a regular dado which can be done on the TS with a dado blade, or multiple passes with a flat tooth blade.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Router is the way to go on this one IMO.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 do you have a router table ?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

i want to make through slots in the top rails so I can lower the Lexan in before i put on the top. pictured is a diagram of the concept thanks

It would be far better to rabbit the back after each panel is assembled on the the router table, then put in glass stops to hold the Lexan. A slot through the top is crazy talk. It would not be remotely safe on the table saw.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Pictures are worth a 1000 words.














































The top rail stays attached to the lexan panel.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

first off I don't have a router and don't know how to use one. i think the easiest for me would be to rip the piece then close of the end with an insert, my question is this is a mortise & tenon joint how do i do that. here is a video that somebody suggested as the way to build the sides 
video


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

^^^ is there a reason you can't accept inserting the lexan panel in while gluing up the frame?

I don't see a slot through the wide part of a 2" wide x 3/4" thick rail being a sensible cut.

Could you accept the frame being open at the top, then drop in the lexan and pocket screw the rails in place? With a stub tenon for alignment your frame faces should be relatively flush and you'll avoid making a mess with glue.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Yes, you can simply run the boards through the table saw to make a groove, or dado the length of the board, then cut a small block to fill the dado. Or, you could cut a block for the ends like LeeRoyMan has illustrated. That is probably the most elegant solution for a through dado.

I do this all the time.

I do stopped dadoes on the table saw a lot too. But, I've got a lot fo experience and been doing this for a few decades now. It can be bit unnerving if you aren't comfortable using a table saw. It also requires some work to clean up the ends. As others have mentioned earlier, I prefer to do this on the router table.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i agree Loren the best way would be to insert the Lexan at glue up but I am a klutz and break and drop things and am messy at finishing. I would ruin the Lexan that is my fear that is why i want a slot in the top so I can drop the Lexan in after the frame is build and finished. I have no experience to do fancy joinery or the fancy tools. if i could do it that way and ensure i wouldn't ruin the Lexan i would do it that way. i may 70 but as woodworker i am still an infant thanks mike


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Normally glass panels are inserted using nailed on molding or special plastic clips. It can also be done with silicone caulk before final assembly but in this case after finishing the back. You don't absolutely need a router to do this but it makes it easier than using a table saw only.

Lexan is super tough and I doubt glue or finish will stick to it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok I'll try it that way. do you glue the joints or glue and nail. what are my options for fastening thr corner together other than nails. Keep in mind i am doing this for my wife so i gotta do good


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am going to use slots all the way around but is a .25" slot to big for lexan. I need that for the back which will .25" plywood. Thanks


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Use "space balls" from Rockler as filler for the lexan. They're little 1/4" dia black rubber balls that cushion the glass to prevent rattles. They're like $6.50/100.

Cut the lexan 1/4 narrower the the max opening. A space ball or two on either side will make it a perfect fit. Use a 1/4" x 1/4" groove (dado).


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You may want to check this out and get the right size for your slot.

The .260 is made so they stay in a 1/4" grove. As long as they are out light they will not degrade.

Nothing worse that have your space ball falling out during assemble. I read this here.

https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?133598-Space-Balls

Looks like some other option too.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------

